# Emerge di php 4.4.4-r6 e opzione --disable-xml

## 3,4-Ciccio-N-Palizzo

Un saluto a tutti.

Qualcuno mi saprebbe dire perchè compilando il pacchetto in questione con la flag "xml" attivata, quando guardo l'output della configurazione di php

mi ritrovo la seguente dicitura

```
PHP Version 4.4.4-pl6-gentoo

System    Linux WebServer 2.6.18-gentoo-r3 #1 Mon Nov 27 16:36:34 CET 2006 i686

Build Date    Feb 23 2007 14:55:02 

Configure Command '--disable-xml' 
```

Che opzione devo passare durante l'emerge per abilitare xml?

Devo anche ricompilare apache con la flag xml attivata?

Grazie.

----------

## Scen

```

emerge -pv php

```

che dice?

----------

## 3,4-Ciccio-N-Palizzo

Scusa per la tardiva risposta, ma sono stato fuori per il week-end.

Questo è l'output del comando:

```
These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

[ebuild   R   ] dev-lang/php-4.4.4-r6  USE="apache2 berkdb cli crypt gdbm iconv ipv6 mysql ncurses nls pcre readline session ssl unicode xml zlib -adabas -apache -bcmath -birdstep -bzip2 -calendar -cdb -cgi -cjk -concurrentmodphp -ctype -curl -db2 -dbase -dbmaker -dbx -debug -discard-path -doc -empress -empress-bcs -esoob -exif -expat -fastbuild -fdftk -filepro -firebird -flatfile -force-cgi-redirect -frontbase -ftp -gd -gd-external -gmp -hardenedphp -hyperwave-api -imap -informix -inifile -interbase -iodbc -java-external -java-internal -kerberos -ldap -libedit -mcal -mcve -memlimit -mhash -ming -mnogosearch -msql -mssql -oci8 -oci8-instant-client -odbc -oracle7 -overload -ovrimos -pcntl -pfpro -pic -posix -postgres -recode -sapdb -sharedext -sharedmem -snmp -sockets -solid -spell -sqlite -sybase -sybase-ct -sysvipc -threads -tokenizer -truetype -wddx -xmlrpc -xpm -xsl -yaz -zip" 0 kB

Total size of downloads: 0 kB
```

Sembrerebbe tutto a posto   :Shocked: 

----------

## Scen

Io ho vari --disable-xml[qualcosa], ma non --disable-xml e basta. Se nel PHPinfo XML risulta attivo, non penso ci sia da preoccuparsi.

----------

## 3,4-Ciccio-N-Palizzo

 *Scen wrote:*   

> Io ho vari --disable-xml[qualcosa], ma non --disable-xml e basta. Se nel PHPinfo XML risulta attivo, non penso ci sia da preoccuparsi.

 

Scusa, allora dove devo guardare se è veramente attivo l'xml?

Io pensavo fosse la schermata dove mi trovo quel poco confortante "--disable-xml" nelle opzioni di compilazione.

----------

## Scen

Per levarti ogni dubbio, lancia il comando

```

php -i | grep -i xml

```

Il mio, per esempio, riporta

```

Configure Command =>  './configure' '--prefix=/usr/lib64/php5' '--host=x86_64-pc-linux-gnu' '--mandir=/usr/lib64/php5/man' '--infodir=/usr/lib64/php5/info' '--sysconfdir=/etc' '--cache-file=./config.cache' '--with-libdir=lib64' '--enable-cli' '--disable-cgi' '--with-config-file-path=/etc/php/cli-php5' '--with-config-file-scan-dir=/etc/php/cli-php5/ext-active' '--without-pear' '--enable-bcmath' '--with-bz2' '--enable-calendar' '--disable-ctype' '--without-curl' '--without-curlwrappers' '--disable-dbase' '--enable-exif' '--without-fbsql' '--without-fdftk' '--disable-filepro' '--enable-ftp' '--with-gettext' '--without-gmp' '--disable-hash' '--without-hwapi' '--without-iconv' '--without-informix' '--disable-ipv6' '--without-kerberos' '--enable-mbstring' '--without-mcrypt' '--disable-memory-limit' '--without-mhash' '--without-ming' '--without-msql' '--without-mssql' '--without-ncurses' '--without-openssl' '--without-openssl-dir' '--disable-pcntl' '--disable-pdo' '--without-pgsql' '--without-pspell' '--without-recode' '--disable-reflection' '--disable-simplexml' '--disable-shmop' '--without-snmp' '--disable-soap' '--disable-sockets' '--disable-spl' '--without-sybase' '--without-sybase-ct' '--disable-sysvmsg' '--disable-sysvsem' '--disable-sysvshm' '--with-tidy' '--disable-tokenizer' '--disable-wddx' '--disable-xmlreader' '--disable-xmlwriter' '--without-xmlrpc' '--without-xsl' '--with-zlib' '--disable-debug' '--without-cdb' '--without-db4' '--without-flatfile' '--without-gdbm' '--without-inifile' '--without-qdbm' '--with-freetype-dir=/usr' '--with-t1lib=/usr' '--disable-gd-jis-conv' '--enable-gd-native-ttf' '--with-jpeg-dir=/usr' '--with-png-dir=/usr' '--without-xpm-dir' '--with-gd' '--with-mysql=/usr/lib/mysql' '--with-mysql-sock=/var/run/mysqld/mysqld.sock' '--with-mysqli=/usr/bin/mysql_config' '--without-readline' '--without-libedit' '--without-mm' '--without-sqlite'

xmlrpc_error_number => 0 => 0

xmlrpc_errors => Off => Off

DOM/XML => enabled

DOM/XML API Version => 20031129

libxml Version => 2.6.26

libxml

libXML support => active

libXML Version => 2.6.26

libXML streams => enabled

xml

XML Support => active

XML Namespace Support => active

libxml2 Version => 2.6.26

```

La terz'ultima riga è esplicativa  :Wink: 

----------

## 3,4-Ciccio-N-Palizzo

Mah, quell'output è simile al mio.

Il problema è che richiamando un convertitore di valuta, all'interno del portale web hostato su questo server, mi da il seguente errore

```
Fatal error: Call to undefined function: xml_parser_create() in /var/www/localhost/htdocs/includes/nusoap.php on line 4379
```

Googlando sembrerebbe che quell'errore sia dovuto al fatto che il php è stato compilato senza supporto all'xml, tesi supportata dal fatto che effettivamente nella pagina di configurazione compare quella dicitura "--disable-xml".

Non è per caso possibile modificare l'ebuild per fargli passare quell'opzione in fase di configurazione dei sorgenti?

----------

## Scen

Prova ad abilitare anche la USE "expat", e ricompila.

----------

## 3,4-Ciccio-N-Palizzo

Colpito e affondato   :Very Happy: 

Ora funziona tutto!

Mi diresti che fa di bello quell flag che mi hai fatto inserire?

Su google nn c'è gran che...

Grazie ancora!!!

[Effettivamente ora la voce "--disable-xml è sparita dal menù di configurazione]

----------

## Scen

Da http://sources.gentoo.org/viewcvs.py/gentoo-x86/eclass/php4_4-sapi.eclass?view=markup

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> ewarn "The 'xml' and 'xml2' USE flags were unified in only the 'xml' USE"
> 
> ewarn "flag. To get the features that were once controlled by the 'xml2'"
> ...

 

----------

